# North Smithfield Police, Rhode Island police involved shooting.



## GD (May 2, 2002)

*Police kill suspected shoplifter*

*01:00 AM EDT on Monday, July 3, 2006

*

*BY LINDA BORG
Journal Staff Writer*

NORTH SMITHFIELD -- A man suspected of shoplifting infant formula from a supermarket was shot and killed by a North Smithfield police officer yesterday after the suspect struck the officer with his vehicle outside the Super Stop & Shop on Route 146A in North Smithfield, the police said.

The suspect's 5-year-old daughter, who was in the car at the time of the incident, was not injured.

James Wilcox, 34, of 22 Beecher St., Pawtucket, was pronounced dead on arrival at Rhode Island Hospital, according to the North Smithfield police. The officer, whom police refused to identify last night, was treated at the hospital and released.

At 2:15 p.m., the North Smithfield police said they received a call from the store security saying that a shoplifter had just left the supermarket. (A televised report last night said Wilcox was believed to have made off with a quantity of baby formula from the Super Stop & Shop).

According to the police, Wilcox struck the officer with his minivan as he attempted to flee. The officer then drew his gun and fired one shot at Wilcox, striking him in the stomach, the police said.

A second suspect, identified by police as Carl Dinsmore, 45, of 93 Howard St., Cranston, was with Wilcox at the time. The police said he fled the scene and was later apprehended in the parking lot of a nearby McDonald's restaurant.

Wilcox's daughter, whom police would not identify, was in the vehicle at the time of the shooting. The police said they contacted the state Department of Children, Youth and Family Services to care for the child.

Wilcox has an extensive criminal history and currently has three outstanding warrants for his arrest, according to a police statement. Bristol police have a warrant for Wilcox on a shoplifting charge and assault with a dangerous weapon, a box cutter. The police said the license plate on his minivan was reported stolen on June 30 by the city of Providence.

Dinsmore also has a lengthy criminal history, including shoplifting and narcotics violations, the North Smithfield police said. He also has a warrant for his arrest for a probation violation.

The officer involved in the shooting has been placed on administrative leave during the investigation, which will be conducted by the Rhode Island State Police and the Rhode Island attorney general's office. Both the Woonsocket and Lincoln Police Departments assisted in the investigation.

This is the third incident of a suspect being fatally shot by a police officer this year.

On April 18, a Pawtucket patrolman, Jeffry S. Allen, shot John D. Martins after he allegedly robbed a Cumberland Farms store on East Avenue. A statewide grand jury later cleared the patrolman of any wrongdoing.

And on April 1, Coventry Patrolman Kevin P. Nolan shot and killed Timothy Gileau during a domestic disturbance call. Police said that Gileau threatened officers with a crowbar and was shot when he lunged at one of them. A statewide grand jury declined to indict Nolan for any wrongdoing.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Cool, took out a rat, cleared three active WMS, and recovered a stolen plate at the same time. He should get a medal! Hope he's ok!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey was a good boy, trying to turn his life around...he was only stealing baby food. The cops murdered him!

Wait for it....it's coming.


----------



## brys (Jun 20, 2004)

It's already started...it wasn't his fault, he's just misunderstood. I hope that the PO involved is doing alright considering the circumstances.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

FYI: Across the Street in the CVS/Mcdonalds area that falls on Woonsocket PD. The town line is in there somewhere.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was a Diner eating yesterday, I read the article in a different newspaper and it doesnt say anything about the perp striking the suspect with his car, they make it sound like the Police Officer just shot the guy for steeling baby food. So then everyone else who read the article was talking about how ridicules it was for the Police Officer to shoot the guy for steeling baby food b/c they didnt know the guy was trying to run over the PO, I was getting so pissed. Man the media really pisses me off sometimes.


----------

